# Short Video of my Young Birds Trap Training



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a short video I made of my young birds learning how to trap

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/?action=view&current=YBTrapping-1.flv


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great video Ed.....was squabzilla the red in that video? How many YB's do you have now?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yes he was the red one 
right now I have 3 young birds in the YB section of the loft
two more will be moved over in about a month and I have 3 breeder pairs sitting on eggs atm


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool Ed...I't seems like your flock will soon be ready to take to the skies! I've yet to get some eggs from my breeding pair. I'm getting really anxious and I hope I don't have to break them up and place them with new partners. I'll just have to wait and see what happens for a couple more days/weeks.


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*How did you attach your video?*

My video did this-

http://s724.photobucket.com/albums/ww245/Carolinabird/?action=view&current=2009_0131MILDRED10006.flv


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*opps Video was attached.*

Hey I didn't realize it worked!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah give them a few weeks
they should get you some eggs 
mine take about a week to get used to the loft then another week or two to get paired up


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Carolina Bird said:


> My video did this-
> 
> http://s724.photobucket.com/albums/ww245/Carolinabird/?action=view&current=2009_0131MILDRED10006.flv


neat video


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is very cool ED!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I am just glad to see a guard rail behind the loft.

Cool video I was amazed when you just picked the red bird up. My birds are way to stubborn.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Grim said:


> I am just glad to see a guard rail behind the loft.
> 
> Cool video I was amazed when you just picked the red bird up. My birds are way to stubborn.


LOL
yeah my neighbor on the right of me doesnt have one and so lady fell asleep driving and she ran right into his house


----------

